# Lyft Suspension



## Phil K (Nov 25, 2014)

Just recieved an email from Lyft stating my account is under suspension and i wont be able to drive until they look further into why my rating is low. Yesterday my rating was a 4.39. This morning it was a 4.54.

*We're reaching out regarding your status as a Lyft driver. Although you've received many positive reviews from your passengers, your overall rating has fallen below our community standard of 4.6 stars. Because of this, your account has been suspended.*

Has anyone else gone through this? I am dissapointed .I want to get back onto the rode as soon as possible


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Phil K said:


> Just recieved an email from Lyft stating my account is under suspension and i wont be able to drive until they look further into why my rating is low. Yesterday my rating was a 4.39. This morning it was a 4.54.
> 
> *We're reaching out regarding your status as a Lyft driver. Although you've received many positive reviews from your passengers, your overall rating has fallen below our community standard of 4.6 stars. Because of this, your account has been suspended.*
> 
> Has anyone else gone through this? I am dissapointed .I want to get back onto the rode as soon as possible


Just reply back to the email asking about re-activation they'll send you other email asking you to confirm that you understand that you've read the performance guidelines an just reply back with yes after 3 business days they'll unsuspend your account it has happened to me also.


----------



## Phil K (Nov 25, 2014)

its been more than 3 days since i replyed back with yes to there performance guidlines email

still nothing


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Phil K said:


> its been more than 3 days since i replyed back with yes to there performance guidlines email
> 
> still nothing


I recommend, sending a tweet to Lyft on social network ask them if you can get a reply to your ticket. If you want to you can also try to reply to the email that sent you do note doing say may send your ticket back down to the ticket sequences they've.


----------

